# HiEnergy Music - Machines making music



## HiEnergy (Mar 1, 2019)

This is my YouTube channel dealing with music prototyping, composing assistance and everything that lets computers help us by facilitating our work as a composer - short: "Machines making music".

My recent screencast shows how to create some Ragtime style piano music using nothing but a simple few bars of melody, some very short snippets of piano music that don't sound like Ragtime and a music prototyping program, in this case RapidComposer.

It's called *Rapid*Composer for a reason... the whole process takes no more than 5 minutes.

Here's the video: How to compose Ragtime in 5 minutes with RapidComposer


----------



## KallumS (Mar 1, 2019)

I've seen quite a bit of your content, which do you prefer - Orb Composer or RapidComposer? Or perhaps another?


----------



## HiEnergy (Mar 2, 2019)

KallumS said:


> I've seen quite a bit of your content, which do you prefer - Orb Composer or RapidComposer? Or perhaps another?


It always depends on the task at hand.
For overcoming composer's block with no inspiration at all, Orb Composer is a great tool. It can create music "out of thin air".
For working with a given melody and quickly creating something new out of it, I use RapidComposer. This software also allows you to find interesting rhythmic patterns and accompaniment structures with its rhythm generation algorithms and various melody/bass/accompaniment generators.
When creating large and structured works, Cognitone Synfire comes into play with its nested container structure and parameter inheritance, separation of various aspects like harmony, rhythm, onset and duration of musical events.
Here's one example for Orb Composer and one for Synfire:

Orb Composer Orchestra Tune


"Herbststimmung" composed using Synfire


----------



## HiEnergy (Mar 19, 2019)

Watch my recent workflow screencast on automatically generated harmony and melody here: (using RapidComposer for music prototyping, should also be possible with other software that supports a similar feature set)



The depicted workflow involves a temporary chord progression and an intermediate melody for creating the final harmony and melody.


----------

